# Der Teichbau



## Annett (14. Mai 2006)

*Teichbau*

Hermann:

Hallo,

letztens habe ich mich und wie ich zu meinem Teich gekommen bin vorgestellt. 
Nun sollt Ihr meine Baumaßnahme „Gartenteich“ näher kennen lernen.

Am 20.04.06 um 9:00 Uhr stand Richard, ein guter Bekannter, mit seinem Liebherrbagger wie vereinbart an meinem Gartenzaun. Der Bagger reicht mit seiner Schaufel sieben Meter weit, gerade ausreichend für mein Projekt, es soll ja nicht in große Handarbeit ausarten.
Bald war auch der Gottfried, mit seinem Traktor samt Wagen da, um den Aushub zu beseitigen.
Ein Loch von 5 x 4,5 Metern in einer Tiefe von 1,5 Meter war schnell gegraben. Es wurde nur noch die Feinarbeit mit Handbagger (Schaufel) erledigt. 
Als nächstes wurde das Loch vermessen und die Teichfolie über „3 - 2 -1 meins“ bestellt, denn die umliegenden Baustoffsupermärkte verlangen bei gleicher Qualität ca.1 € mehr.

Das mit dem Flies habe ich gelassen, denn ich hab da was Besseres und das für 0,0 €. Bei mir in der Firma, einer Papierfabrik fallen immer wieder Filze an. Der Filz ist aus verschiedenen Polymeren Fasern, ca. 2 mm stark, wasserdurchlässig und unwahrscheinlich strapazierfähig (ich hab so einen Filz in meinem Carport und fahr seit 4 Jahren mit Autos darauf rum).
6 Tage später traf die Folie ein und wurde sofort verlegt. Den Mörteltrog mit den __ Teichrosen (aus dem alten Teich) an eine tiefe Stelle gebracht und begonnen mit dem fluuuten der Tiefwasserzone. Die Flachwasserzone mit den vorhandenen Pflanzen und neuen Pflanzen bepflanzt. Und das Wasser lief weiter.
Am Samstag vor 8 Tagen wurde der Teichrand angelegt und zu Ende gefüllt. Entlang des Fußweges errichtete ich eine Trockenmauer, die auf einem bewerten Betonstreifen steht. Die Flusssteine sind aus der gemeindeeigenen Kiesgrube. 
An den nächsten Tagen trübte sich das Wasser zusehends. Eine Pumpe mit einer max. 3000 l/min Leistung brachte Besserung. Sie pumpt das Wasser momentan nur im Kreis, demnächst aber über einen Filter. 
Gestern habe ich 6 Goldorfen 3 cm lang, 3 __ Shubunkin 8 cm lang und zwei Nasen 3 cm lang in den Teich gebracht. Die Fische sollen sich der Mückenlarven, die die Erstbesiedelung übernahmen, annehmen. Ach ja zwei __ Muscheln, aus dem alten Teich, sind schon in den ersten Tagen eingezogen.
So jetzt müssen nur noch alle Pflanzen wachsen. 

Wenn Ihr Vorschläge oder Fragen habt, bitte nur zu. 

Gruß Hermann

******

Hallo Gemeinde
Wie versprochen ein paar Bilder vom Teichbau.

Loch in Boden .... 
Anhang anzeigen 5693

Beim Flies verlegen, damit der Folie ja kein Leid geschied.
Anhang anzeigen 5694

Mein neuer Teich am letzten Samstag.
Anhang anzeigen 5695

Die Pumpe ist nur provisorisch. Da muß noch ein Filter hin.


Ich glaube das mit dem Flies ist für viele was neues, wenn ich Fragen habt dann nur zu.

Gruß und gute Nacht Hermann

******

Guten Morgen Gemeinde
Endlich Urlaub

Danke für euere Hilfe. Die Frage ob Pflanzenfilter / Bio-Mech Filter ist entschieden. Ich werde einen Pflanzfilter bauen. Heut Nachmittag ist Materialorganisation und dann geht’s auch schon los. 
Ich werde euch über den Bau informieren, natürlich mit Fotos.

Ein Teil habe ich schon, einen Wasserspeier.
Das Teil ist aus Erinnerungen meiner Jugend. In dem Dorf wo ich aufgewachsen bin gab es eine gefasste Quelle. Der Wasserspeier sah so aus. Schon beim Teichbau stand fest das ich mit den Wasserspeier nachbauen lass.

Anhang anzeigen 5791

Gruß Hermann


EDIT Dr.J: Beitrag wurde von mir zusammengefasst.


----------

